# BrettaLee & GloryB ALMOST all in EX Agility (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So here's the latest from last Saturday. First video of both my girls at the same level, same course and same point of view. Neat to compare. Enjoy!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice runs! You looked very confident running those courses.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kbella999 said:


> Very nice runs! You looked very confident running those courses.


All about FUN! :wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Are your girls both about the same size?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww....great video!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Fantastic! Great runs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

paulag1955 said:


> Are your girls both about the same size?


Both around 24" and 70 pounds. I keep asking for the runts and getting the 'big girls' from the litters!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm curious, do you think one has more natural quickness than the other? Just wondering if I'm imagining things or not.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm curious, do you think one has more natural quickness than the other? Just wondering if I'm imagining things or not.


Not sure about a 'natural' quickness. To me, they are fairly similiar but the younger dog is more bouncy and happy... while the older dog gets more about the fact there is a 'job' somewhere in the run.

You can see the joy in Glory when she's barking at the table... and the 'ready to go go go' in Bretta in the horrible startline stay when she moves forward the sec I turn my back!

Far as I can see, and I've been checking the times on each dog now they are running the same courses, they really are running about the same times. You've got my handling to muck it up a bit for the good and the bad  

Generally I run a bit more conservatively until we NQ (which is usually a knocked bar!) and then I go into TRAINING MODE! So I throw in handling/crosses I may not have been sure of in the walk thrus, and I also have a R U N R U N R U N going thru my mind to get the fun going and try to encourage the speed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs MRL! I keep forgetting that Glory B is 3+ years old! I started watching the videos thinking "how could Glory already be in Ex level courses??" haha! Your puppy is no puppy anymore!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice runs! Mikko has just started the barking on the table too- and I just LOVE IT!! I bet BC/sheltie/etc people who have dogs that bark the whole course think we're crazy though


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you guys encourage the barking on the table? Doesn't that make it hard to hear when the judge releases you?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Do you guys encourage the barking on the table? Doesn't that make it hard to hear when the judge releases you?


I don't do anything to encourage it, but I don't correct it either. Mikko only does it at trials when he's fired up- and that's why I love it! It makes me laugh and he's had a few judges laughing too. It's loud, but I can hear the judge just fine.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

It's quite a workout for you too!! I've never seen agility courses before. I assumed the dog did all the work.  Good Job to all three of you.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

<3 inspires me to try this sort of stuff!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Zeeva said:


> <3 inspires me to try this sort of stuff!


Do it! So much fun :wild:

Wildo, I don't encourage it. Bretta will also bark at the startline sometimes. And sometimes Glory will airsnap. 

I also don't train or encourage it BUT I do not mind it. It doesn't affect their runs, I barely notice it, and it shows that my main job in training and on course is working out... to make agility FUN! That's all excitement behaviors, kind of bleeding out the excitement actually. And an excited dog will tend to run faster which is what I want.

I haven't ever had problems with the barking and a table count. Not sure if the judges just come closer, or get louder, or I've just developed an ear to listen thru the barking.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well of course I know nothing about agility, it just looked to me like Glory B was maybe a little quicker, but it could just be a youthful bounce. Especially on her first run, I thought she looked really zippy through the weave poles.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

paulag1955 said:


> Well of course I know nothing about agility, it just looked to me like Glory B was maybe a little quicker, but it could just be a youthful bounce. *Especially on her first run, I thought she looked really zippy through the weave poles*.


She may have been, I think I also noticed Bretta was a bit slow in the weavepoles in that run. YOu have a good eye


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MRL- you probably have the yard per second times for those courses, don't you? That would be the definitive way to know if one was faster than the other. I also thought Glory looked a bit faster. But I'm not all that surprised. She does have quite a few years on Bretta after all! Thanks for the info about the barking- I find it very interesting!


----------

